# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Φωτοβολταικα

## mtzag

Μου δινουνε ενα inverter απο 500-1000VDC σε τριφασικο 400VAC 100kw που το βαζει στο δικτυο της δεη.
100kw ειναι καλη ισχυ για να πουλας το ρευμα στη δεη ?
Ποσα τετραγωνικα μετρα φωτοβαλταικα (για κινεζικα παντα που ειναι φτηνα) θελω για να φουλαρω αυτο το inverter?
ποσα λεφτα μπορει να βγαλει το καλοκαιρι που λιαζει και ποσα το χειμωνα με δεδομενο οτι αγοραζει η δεη 0.1ευρω την kwh ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

100 είναι πολύ μεγάλο 
Για να φανταστείς ότι το δικό μου 6kw έχει 60 τετραγωνικά πάνελ και τα βγάζει το καλοκαίρι
Είναι σε γωνία 3μοιρες γιατί τα θέλω από Απρίλιο μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο. Τώρα βγάζουν το πολύ 2 
Έχω και εγώ τριφασικό.
Για να το πουλας στη ΔΕΗ μάλλον έχεις αργισει εκτός και αν έχεις καμιά παλιά άδεια
Για να βγάζεις ισχύ θέλει και πυλώνες προσανατολισμού.
Πρώτα ρωτά εταιρείες που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά και μετα μπαίνεις στα έξοδα.
Αυτό που κάνει η ΔΕΗ τώρα (δεν ξέρω αν έχει ακόμα ) είναι ο συμφιφισμος Σου δίνει και της δίνεις 
Ότι παραπάνω βγάλεις είναι δικό της.
Και δε θες μόνο τα πάνελ θες και το χωράφι που θα τα στήσεις. Υπολόγιζε χωράφι 15 στρέμματα.
Αυτό ήταν ενδιαφέρον τότε που σε πλήρωνε 0.45 ενώ η παραγωγή ήταν στα 0.20 
Σε συνεφερε δηλαδή να βάλεις τα inverter στη πρίζα και να της πουλας το δικό της ρεύμα.
Τώρα υπάρχει και το φορολογικό που τότε δεν υπήρχε

----------


## vasilllis

Μιχαλη συμψηφισμο κανει μεχρι 10kwp εγκατασταση.Για 100 θελει αδειες,ιδρυση εταιριας,ενσημα,συντηρησεις κλπ και πουλαει κανονικα.
Βεβαια 100 inverter μου φαινεται περιεργο να του δωσανε,ειναι σαν διφυλλη ντουλαπα αυτα.

----------


## mtzag

Ετσι ειναι ντουλαπα πανω απο 300 κιλα.
15 στρεματα ε ? Δεν τα εχω οποτε ακυρο.
6kw -> 60μ2 
100kw -> 1000m2 τα εχω αλλα δεν εχω φυλαξη οποτε παλι ακυρο
Αν το πουλησω παιζει να το παρει κανεις ?

1000μ2 κινεζικα φωτοβολταικα ποσο κανουνε ?

----------


## nestoras

Μανο, αν ειναι λειτουργικο το inverter καλυτερα να το πουλησεις. Ειναι σαν να λες οτι καποιος σου εδωσε ελικα και μαζευεις και τα υπολοιπα υλικα για να φτιαξεις ελικοπτερο.

Στην παρουσα φαση με το υπαρχον φορολογικο συστημα ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι να κανεις εναρξη σε τετοια εταιρεια. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που ολα τα παρκα τα μαζεψαν 10 εταιριες σε ολη την Ελλαδα.

Το κοστος του inverter ειναι ενα κλασμα του συνολικου κοστους για ενα 100αρι παρκο και δε νομιζω να αξιζει καν να μπεις στη σκεψη.

Και με 1€/W να φερεις τα πανελ θελεις 100.000€ για να καλυψεις τα 100KW.

Πες μας λιγο και το μοντελο να δουμε αν ειναι κανενα καλο τουλαχιστον.

----------


## mtzag

ok καταλαβα...
Δεν ξερω αμα ειναι λειτουργικο..
Εδω βλεπω https://aenaoshop.gr/en/proionta/pv-...stalline-270w/
οτι εχει καπου 35 λεπτα το watt αρα 100kw ειναι 35keuro.
Ενας συγγενης μου εχει μικρη βιοτεχνια που εχει μεγαλες καταναλωσεις (μηχανηματα πανω απο 200kw/εχει και υποσταθμο)
και τα κτηρια πρεπει να εχουνε στην σκεπη 1000m2 οποτε ισως τον ενδιαφερει.
Υπαρχουνε πανελ σε καλυτερη τιμη απο το ποιο πανω ?

To inverter δεν ειναι και φτηνο https://aenaoshop.gr/en/proionta/kac...or-20-0-tl3-2/
Κοστιζει το 1/5 των χρηματων απο οτι βλεπω(2300 κανει το 17kw) ..

----------


## Samios60

λοιπον 100Kw inverter ειναι τεραστιος .....θελεις πχ 355 φωτοβολταικα πανελ των 280w το ενα και καμμια 5 στρεμματα χωραφι ..αλλα οπως ειπαν και ποιο πανω αδειες δεν υπαρχουν πια για netmetering μπορεις ..θα ειναι σαν να εχεις ferrari και να την πηγαινεις με 5 χιλ/ωρα

----------


## nestoras

Μάνο, πιάνεις το θέμα από λάθος βάση. Πες κι ότι πήρες πάνελ με 0.3€/W, αυτά κάπου πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν, πρέπει να γίνουν σκαψίματα σε χωράφι, καλωδιώσεις, βάσεις , άδειες, κάμερες, συναγερμοί (υποχρεωτικά για να μπορείς να τα ασφαλίσεις) κτλ κτλ.
Μην έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι το κόστος θα είναι κάτω από 100Κ.

----------


## mtzag

Λοιπον βρηκα σκεπη 700τμ να τα βαλω και εχει και τη σωστη κλιση.
Θελω ομως πανελ φτηνα τα ποιο φτηνα κινεζικα...
Το ρευμα θα το δινω ολο στη δεη και θα κανω συμψηφισμο.
Αν παρω πανελ 100kw με 25χιλιαρικα απο κινα σε 2 χρονια θα τα εχω ξεχρεωσει.
100kw βγαζουνε 145000kwh x 0.12 = 17400 ευρω το χρονο.
Εχεις κανεις υποψιν του φτηνες καλες κινεζικες εταιριες πχ csun ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Πριν ξεκινήσεις να βάλεις πάνελ 
Ξεκινά από τη ΔΕΗ να δεις τι ισχύ θα σου εγκρίνουν
Οι σκεπές αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι 10 kw το πολύ.
Μετά θέλει και συμβόλαιο αν δεν είναι δική σου η σκεπή

----------


## pstratos

Σκεπή βρήκες, κατανάλωση βρήκες? Τα 100kw  θα παράξουν ~150.000 kwh ετησίως. Έχει εκεί που θα τα βάλεις τόση κατανάλωση?

----------


## mtzag

ναι η καταναλωση ειναι ποιο πολυ..
ειναι καπου στις 15-20k kwh το μηνα
Αν ειναι λιγοτερο θα βαλω miners να το καινε
Λεω να βαλω 40kw να δω πως παει και αμα παει καλα να μπουνε και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Πάλι στο ξαναλέω. Ξεκινά από τη ΔΕΗ 
Ότι σχέδιο τους δώσεις αυτό πρέπει να υλοποιήσεις 
Στο δικό μου όταν ήρθαν για έλεγχο βρήκε ότι υπήρχε ένα πάνελ παραπάνω και μας έβαλε και το ξυλωσαμε
Επισεις δες από τους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ πόσα kw θέλεις γιατί 20χ12 απέχει πολύ από το 150.000
Όταν μιλάμε για παραγωγή υπολογίζουμε ανά ώρα συνήθως και όχι με το μήνα. Δες λοιπόν αυτό που θελεις με τι κατανάλωση έχεις ετήσια από τους λογαριασμούς και μετά ΔΕΗ και αφού εγκριθεί κατασκευή.
Και η κατασκευή πρέπει να γίνει από αδειοδοτημένη εταιρεία ή ηλεκτρολόγο για αυτή τη δουλειά. Αυτός που θα υπογραφει το φάκελο σου πρέπει να έχει τη κατάλληλη άδεια. Διαφορετικά δεν εγκρίνεται από τη ΔΕΗ, και ας είναι η τοπ εγκατάσταση

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αφού ..... Έχεις ξεπεράσει όλα τα εμπόδια και ψάχνεις για φτηνά πάνελ σου λέω ότι μετά από το πρώτο χρόνο άντε το δεύτερο θα τα πετάξεις όλα.
Γιατί? Είναι πολύ απλό
Ψάχνεις για φτηνό πάνελ και όχι για πάνελ που να είναι φτιαγμένο για το κλιμα μας
Το καλοκαίρι αυτά έχουν θερμοκρασίες πάνω από 45 Τουλάχιστον εδώ στη Κρήτη που σηκωνει 40 το καλοκαίρι Αν αγοράσεις κινέζικα θα ραγισουν στις πρώτες θερμοκρασίες. Γι'αυτό πρώτα κοίτα τις προδιαγραφές και μετά κοίτα και το κοστος

----------

mtzag (11-12-18)

----------


## pstratos

Ραγίζουν από υψηλές θερμοκρασίες? Δεμ το ήξερα. Ποιό πολύ θα με ανυσηχόυσε η μειώμένη τους απόδοση στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Κάπου είχα πετύχει τεστ στους 25C για την απόδοσή τους και όχι στα 50+ του Κρητικού ήλιου. Η ΔΕΗ δέχεται  τμηματική υλοποίηση? Δλδ άδεια / σχέδια για πχ 100kW με αρχική τοποθέτηση των πχ 40 και τα άλλα 60 σε 1-2 χρόνια?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Και έχεις δει το καλοκαίρι κάπου στην Ελλάδα 25 Σήμερα με βροχή και έχουμε 12
Τμηματική κατασκευή δέχεται Για αλλαγή ισχύος πρέπει να ρωτήσεις τη ΔΕΗ ή αυτόν που θα αναθέσεις το έργο

**** Όλα τα αξιόλογα πάνελ έχουν Καμπιλη απόδοσης σε διάφορες θερμοκρασίες και συνάρτηση του χρόνου λειτουργίας

----------


## Panoss

> **** Όλα τα αξιόλογα πάνελ έχουν Καμπιλη απόδοσης σε διάφορες θερμοκρασίες και συνάρτηση του χρόνου λειτουργίας



Μπορείς να βάλεις λινκ από μερικά πάνελ που θεωρείς αξιόλογα;

----------


## vasilllis

Amerisolar,sharp Luxor,με επιφύλαξη βάζω την lg,sunpower.
Προσοχή τα μονοκρυσταλικα-πολυκρυσταλικα.

----------

Panoss (12-12-18)

----------


## pstratos

Μια που το συζητάμε υπάρχει μια ζήτηση από μεγάλο κατάστημα για βολταικό στη στέγη. Μάλλον υπάρχει ήδη η σχετική άδεια, γνωρίζουμε καμιά αξιόπιστη εταιρεία για την προμήθεια - εγκατάσταση του συστήματος (40-60kW)?

----------


## btelis

Με δεδομένο ότι έχουν 25 χρόνια εγγύηση, θα πρέπει ο κατασκευαστής να είναι αξιόπιστος, συνεννοήσημος και να έχει πιθανότητες να υπάρχει σε βάθος 25 ετών.
Amerisolaρ: 2ond tier Κινέζικα, Luxor: φασόν, ούτε το εργοστάσιο που έχουν κατασκευαστεί γνωρίζεις. Κι εσύ μπορείς να παραγγείλεις π.χ.20 container με το ονομάσου στα πάνελ.
Sharp, LG, Sunpower οι πλέον ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΕΣ σε υλικά και υποστήριξη. LG & Sunpower δίουν 25 έτη εγγύησης στο ΥΛΙΚΟ. Γνωρίζεις πολλές άλλες εταιρίες?
Αν δεν γνωρίζεις το αντικείμενο, τουλάχιστον ΜΗΝ παραπλανάς τον κόσμο...

----------


## btelis

> Amerisolar,sharp Luxor,με επιφύλαξη βάζω την lg,sunpower.
> Προσοχή τα μονοκρυσταλικα-πολυκρυσταλικα.



Με δεδομένο ότι έχουν 25 χρόνια εγγύηση, θα πρέπει ο κατασκευαστής να είναι αξιόπιστος, συνεννοήσημος και να έχει πιθανότητες να υπάρχει σε βάθος 25 ετών.
Amerisolaρ: 2ond tier Κινέζικα, Luxor: φασόν, ούτε το εργοστάσιο που έχουν κατασκευαστεί γνωρίζεις. Κι εσύ μπορείς να παραγγείλεις π.χ.20 container με το ονομάσου στα πάνελ.
Sharp, LG, Sunpower οι πλέον ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΕΣ σε υλικά και υποστήριξη. LG & Sunpower δίουν 25 έτη εγγύησης στο ΥΛΙΚΟ. Γνωρίζεις πολλές άλλες εταιρίες?
Αν δεν γνωρίζεις το αντικείμενο, τουλάχιστον ΜΗΝ παραπλανάς τον κόσμο...

----------


## zenkios

Δηλαδη θες να φτιαξεις ενα ΦΠ 100KW σχεδόν δωρεάν σε Netmettering στη ταράτσα η  στην σκεπή σου .....νομίζω οτι μας δουλεύεις !!!!!!!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Με δεδομένο ότι έχουν 25 χρόνια εγγύηση, θα πρέπει ο κατασκευαστής να είναι αξιόπιστος, συνεννοήσημος και να έχει πιθανότητες να υπάρχει σε βάθος 25 ετών.
> Amerisolaρ: 2ond tier Κινέζικα, Luxor: φασόν, ούτε το εργοστάσιο που έχουν κατασκευαστεί γνωρίζεις. Κι εσύ μπορείς να παραγγείλεις π.χ.20 container με το ονομάσου στα πάνελ.
> Sharp, LG, Sunpower οι πλέον ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΕΣ σε υλικά και υποστήριξη. LG & Sunpower δίουν 25 έτη εγγύησης στο ΥΛΙΚΟ. Γνωρίζεις πολλές άλλες εταιρίες?
> Αν δεν γνωρίζεις το αντικείμενο, τουλάχιστον ΜΗΝ παραπλανάς τον κόσμο...



Επαγγελματικα δεν εχω ασχοληθει .Προτεινα εταιριες απο συζητησεις με συναδερφους που εχω κανει.
Οποιος νομιζει οτι τον παραπλανω μηνυση.Μπηκες καψωμενος πρωι-πρωι η ιδεα μου ειναι?

ακυρο..μπηκες να διαφημισεις το μαγαζι σου!!!!!

ΥΓ.pstratos Υπαρχει μελος που ασχολειται με ΑΠΕ .αν σε ενδιαφερει να σου στειλω πληροφοριες.

----------


## mtzag

Λοιπον εχω 8 inverters τα 7 ειναι 23kw max(τριφασικα) και το αλλο ειναι 5kw(μονοφασικο) ολα on grid.
Τα 5kw θα βαλω σπιτι μου και τα αλλα θα δω τι θα κανω.
Μεχρι ποσο ας πουμε μπορω να πουλησω το 1 τριφασικο 23kw σε αγγελια ?
(ειναι ελαφρα μεταχειρισμενο αλλα λειτουργει.)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Λοιπον εχω 8 inverters........



εγω πάντως εχω κουφαθεί !!!

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...93841&p=859159

αντι να τα πουλησεις συνδεσετα στην σειρα, και στο τελος βαλε πυκνωτές και μια σομπα.


Ακομα και σκραπ-μεταλλ να μαζευες παλι στα 8 ινβερτερ θα σου εδειναν και καμια πλακα φωτοβολταικο,,

----------


## mtzag

δε μου τα δωσανε τζαμπα τα αγορασα αλλα με το κιλο..
Δεν ειναι σκραπ ειναι λειτουργικα απο την εταιρια
που τα παραγει ειναι στοκ που τους πιανει χωρο και τα δωσανε κατω του κοστους.

----------

